
First Crypto Currency/Altcoin Convention New York - sidko
http://btcgeek.com/first-crypto-currency-convention-new-york/
======
singularityyy
Nice! IMHO, New York would be my city of choice for crypto-currencies to take
off, not that we need one city to be a model. I am just saying because the
author is right - as much as I absolutely adore SF, New York as a city can
offer a much broader system in which to exist.

